# 3077 Strap Width??



## thereaper101 (Sep 26, 2006)

Hi All

Does anyone know what size strap I will need for a 3077 diver?

Thanks

Nick


----------



## TimD (Feb 7, 2004)

20mm


----------



## thereaper101 (Sep 26, 2006)

TimD said:


> 20mm


Thanks!


----------

